# 2015 Mercury 20 hp tiller throttle sticking



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

There should be a screw adjustment on it that controls the friction. Check that first.


----------



## CarpAngler (Feb 16, 2020)

Thanks, Travis. As far as I have been able to tell I don't think that the friction screw is playing a role in it, but I should give it a second look. It's shifting extremely hard into reverse as well.
I'm doing a bit more diagnostics today running it with muffs in the yard and then calling a shop. I'm not sure it's worth the risk of me spending the money on a service manual right now and then potentially not getting it right in the end anyway.


----------



## Spence12 (Jan 3, 2022)

CarpAngler said:


> Hi guys, the throttle is sticking pretty bad on my 2015 Mercury 20 hp 4 stroke tiller, and it seems to get worse throughout a day of use. I wasn't getting full throttle, but I think I managed to fix that, now it's just the sticking issue.
> I'm wondering if anyone here has any experience working magic on throttle cables or replacing them for these Mercury tiller models. I can't seem to find anything online that documents how to go about doing this (plenty for console steering, just not for tiller steers).
> 
> Thanks in advance, any info helps!


Hey man! Saw your post from months back about your Mercury not getting full throttle, how did you manage to fix that? I turn the tiller handle wide open but it just doesn’t seem to be going full speed…


----------

